# Article on what women view as a good looking penis



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

An old, but interesting article based on a small sample of women as to what makes a good looking penis.

For me what I find most interesting is how different it is from most of the similar discussions I have read and the degree to which a man (i.e. me!) have control over many "attractiveness" variables.



> Their findings, based on the questionnaires, were surprising. The most important factor was overall cosmetic appearance. But that's followed by, in order, pubic hair, penile skin, penile girth, shape of glans, length, scrotum appearance, and "position and shape of meatus" (urethra).
> 
> Basically it's more important for a guy to groom than almost anything, and circumference takes priority over the length he's working with. (OK, that one shouldn't be shocking.)
> 
> ...


What Makes an Attractive Penis - New Study in Journal of Sexual Medicine

So I guess I and other men need to work on grooming down there to be the most attractive we can be!

I will be breaking out the hair trimmers for pubic and scrotum and Vitamin E lotion to soften all the skin down there. I would have never thought that those things were so important.

Any others find this important in their relationships .....would help help knowing this.

Thanks


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> An old, but interesting article based on a small sample of women as to what makes a good looking penis.
> 
> For me what I find most interesting is how different it is from most of the similar discussions I have read and the degree to which a man (i.e. me!) have control over many "attractiveness" variables.
> 
> ...


Can I ask why you would not have thought those things important? Many women are very visual and tactile beings.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes of course it all matters to those of us who actually have preferences in the look of a penis.

But in a case like yours YAH, I don't see how even trimming will make much difference as your wife doesn't have much interest in your penis either way. I mean, she may enjoy sex with you, but if I recall correctly she doesn't do oral and usually that's when we a close up and taking a good look at the thing.

If you have a wife who is indifferent to your penis now, I doubt this would change and in your case, I don't think it would matter at all even if you had a completely different one. She'd still be indifferent.


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

My husband had surgery as a toddler to correct Hypospadias! Now his head is shaped like a freaking HEART (I'm not even kidding). *Swoons* He also takes immaculate care of his regions. Trims, etc. Of course we care what it looks like LOL


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I miss the penis.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> I will be breaking out the hair trimmers for pubic and scrotum and Vitamin E lotion to soften all the skin down there. *I would have never thought that those things were so important.*
> 
> Any others find this important in their relationships .....would help help knowing this.


Woman here. Male “grooming” is SUPER important to me. Neatly trimmed, clean and tidy. Done properly, it’s a thing of beauty...


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I like a penis 6.5+ with a decent girth, circumcised with a nice mushroom head, smooth skin that's evenly colored, medium sized scrotum, and natural pubic hair.



minimalME said:


> I miss the penis.


Have a drink. Sounds like you need it.:beer:


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> Have a drink. Sounds like you need it.:beer:


A drink is always nice, but I don't think it'll help. :grin2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Is there a lot of variation in what women find attractive? I know that for men that while there may be on average a preference for large breasts, that is not at all universal.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I heard the Scottish comedian Billy Connolly saying that since he started going grey,in a certain light his penis looks like Stewart Granger.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*In that vain, I would guess that we men should be just as discerning about what women’s vulvas look like!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *In that vain, I would guess that we men should be just as discerning about what women’s vulvas look like!*


Arb even the names are nicer.How can men’s private parts have such ugly sounding words like scrotum,testicles,foreskin etc.
Women’s sound so much nicer,vulva,***** etc.
Vagina sounds like a lovely place to visit.Actually it is a lovely place to visit😋


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *In that vain, I would guess that we men should be just as discerning about what women’s vulvas look like!*


Some men are.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Is there a lot of variation in what women find attractive?l.


Probably not. I've never heard a woman say she has a preference outside of what most women prefer. 

We like the big, thick, nice skin tone ones. Never heard a preference for otherwise.

I'm curious how they conducted this study. Like did they show pictures and say pick your favorite? Or did they ask the women to describe their favorite?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Probably not. I've never heard a woman say she has a preference outside of what most women prefer.
> 
> We like the big, thick, nice skin tone ones. Never heard a preference for otherwise.
> 
> I'm curious how they conducted this study. Like did they show pictures and say pick your favorite? Or did they ask the women to describe their favorite?


Sketch artists I think.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Probably not. I've never heard a woman say she has a preference outside of what most women prefer.
> 
> We like the big, thick, nice skin tone ones. Never heard a preference for otherwise.
> 
> I'm curious how they conducted this study. Like did they show pictures and say pick your favorite? Or did they ask the women to describe their favorite?


Are you talking for all women?

I've read about many if not most prefer average sized .

And many saying that big justs hurts espically really long ones that bash eir cervix.

I just searched for articles about the perfect vigina and could not find one where any man really had a preference except for one saying a big loose vigina is not preferred.


Seem like woman are more visual in regards to looks than men.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MrsHolland said:


> Can I ask why you would not have thought those things important? Many women are very visual and tactile beings.





Faithful Wife said:


> Yes of course it all matters to those of us who actually have preferences in the look of a penis.
> 
> But in a case like yours YAH, I don't see how even trimming will make much difference as your wife doesn't have much interest in your penis either way. I mean, she may enjoy sex with you, but if I recall correctly she doesn't do oral and usually that's when we a close up and taking a good look at the thing.
> 
> If you have a wife who is indifferent to your penis now, I doubt this would change and in your case, I don't think it would matter at all even if you had a completely different one. She'd still be indifferent.


Mrs H. I guess she has only trimmed prior to wearing a large 2 piece swimsuit,which she hasn't done in dacades . So I assumed she didn't care.

FW, Yes she doesn't get her face up close nor stare at that part of me much, so you are probably right.

Still one can always hope. I mean I am married, but still try to stay fit and dress well. I thought why not kick it up a notch.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> Are you talking for all women?
> 
> I've read about many if not most prefer average sized .
> 
> ...


Well first of all, some women have no preference at all and some don't even want to look at a penis. I would bet that the OP's wife has literally never seen another penis but her husband's in her entire adult life unless it was an accident. And I would also bet she doesn't really have much interest in looking at his, either, even though she enjoys sex with him. For some women, the penis is just the tab that goes in the slot, and what it looks like is irrelevant.

Then there are women like myself who love the beauty of a penis in its own right. Ones like me who love to see a gorgeous rod in porn, just for the visual thrill. And I do also extend my preferences to my sex life, not just what I like seeing in porn. 

And there are every type of woman in between from don't care at all to having very specific preferences. 

Of women I have talked to personally who DO have strong preferences, and these convos were had with NO men around to get there feelers hurt, every woman has always loved the big beautiful ones. Not one of them ever said they prefer "average".

If a woman has had a lover before who had a big one and it hurt her, she will be likely to say that average is better. But if you showed her a picture of average next to a picture of bigger and thicker, guess which one she will more likely say is "more attractive"?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Mrs H. I guess she has only trimmed prior to wearing a large 2 piece swimsuit,which she hasn't done in dacades . So I assumed she didn't care.
> 
> FW, Yes she doesn't get her face up close nor stare at that part of me much, so you are probably right.
> 
> Still one can always hope. I mean I am married, but still try to stay fit and dress well. I thought why not kick it up a notch.


It's still kind of a covert contract.

I wish my wife took more notice of my junk. Maybe I'll try this change she doesn't know I'm going to do and see if that makes her notice it more.

I'm going to guess she may even feel pressured to say something and in fact might be annoyed by it (the covert contract). I'm saying these things only because of what I know about your sexual history together.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> It's still kind of a covert contract.
> 
> I wish my wife took more notice of my junk. Maybe I'll try this change she doesn't know I'm going to do and see if that makes her notice it more.
> 
> I'm going to guess she may even feel pressured to say something and in fact might be annoyed by it (the covert contract). I'm saying these things only because of what I know about your sexual history together.


Thanks, You are right in that I should think about my expectations and make sure it is not a covert contract.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Arb even the names are nicer.How can men’s private parts have such ugly sounding words like scrotum,testicles,foreskin etc.
> Women’s sound so much nicer,vulva,***** etc.
> Vagina sounds like a lovely place to visit.Actually it is a lovely place to visit😋


*In my younger years, I was there!

And if memory serves me right, it was a hell of a nice place to hang out! 

Hoping to revisit before they end up hauling my tired old bones away!*


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Thanks, You are right in that I should think about my expectations and make sure it is not a covert contract.


If you've never trimmed at all and are just curious about how it will feel and look for yourself, then go for it for that reason!

You may find you just enjoy it for your own preferences.

I keep trimmed for myself even when I don't have a sex partner. It's just easier to keep the whole area clean and fresh with less hair.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Unfortunately there's little a man can do to change his penis, it is what it is.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> An old, but interesting article based on a small sample of women as to what makes a good looking penis.
> 
> For me what I find most interesting is how different it is from most of the similar discussions I have read and the degree to which a man (i.e. me!) have control over many "attractiveness" variables.
> 
> ...


What was it about pubic hair? Women want none of it? Lots of it? I don't have a large universe to speak from, but none of my past partners said anything about the furry, it was almost always about usage.

These sorts of things bug me anyway - a dude has what a dude has. Knowing what women would prefer doesn't change how the dude uses it, shouldn't cause the dude to do anything about it, etc. No more than if a survey said men like big boobs should cause smaller women to go get augmented - it should not. Be who you are. Find people who like that. They're out there.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

The only penis I am interested in is the one that belongs to the man I am married to. I honestly dont care what size it is or whether its trimmed or not. Its the man behind it that makes it sexy or not. I have a hairy husband and he is also hairy down there and I am fine with that. I don't need or want a pampered,preened, trimmed, oiled husband. He used to shave down there as he thought his first wife preferred it, I told him not to bother. As long as he showers daily I am fine.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

I always trimmed down there since I started growing public hair. It felt more hygienic. It wasn't really for aesthetic reasons since it's quite enormous already :smthumbup::gun::slap::iagree:


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

To be fair, the article is about a 'good looking penis', rather than what penis would 'feel good'. The second one is surely a bit more important. I don't really know many men who greet women with their penis very much; and the ones that do, don't seem to be around much, except behind the bushes.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> I don't need or want a pampered,preened, trimmed, oiled husband.


I’m not sure what pampered, preened and “oiled” is... but the trimmed part is certainly welcomed and appreciated in our bedroom... I don’t like to gag on hair during oral sex.

And also, I personally just don’t find a big hairy bush attractive on anyone, male or female.


----------



## Yag-Kosha (Sep 8, 2016)

There are many ways to further spice up a boring penis. 

There are penis tattoos for one. Who wouldn't love a tattoo of a cat on there? Or a race-car or even one of a famous celebrity like Caitlyn Jenner. 

Would make a great surprise gift for a loved one.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Yag-Kosha said:


> There are many ways to further spice up a boring penis.
> 
> There are penis tattoos for one. Who wouldn't love a tattoo of a cat on there? Or a race-car or even one of a famous celebrity like Caitlyn Jenner.
> 
> Would make a great surprise gift for a loved one.


The problem with penis tattoos is that you need to find one that will look ok on both erect and non erect penis: no point going for Caitlin Jenner if it looks like a miniature goblin on a flaccid one.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

All you gorgeous, sexy men - please don't worry. Beauty is in the eyes of the c*ck beholder! I have no doubt yours is magnificent!

Here is a link to another interesting article about all the different attributes that make d*cks desirable, the individual varieties and the beauty of each and every one!

https://www.quora.com/If-you-could-...t-to-be-offered-by-an-adult-toys-manufacturer


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

WildMustang said:


> ...Here is a link to another interesting article about all the different attributes that make d*cks desirable, the individual varieties and the beauty of each and every one!
> 
> https://www.quora.com/If-you-could-...t-to-be-offered-by-an-adult-toys-manufacturer


What a mind boggling description or blazing category. I would have to have two dramatically descriptions as flaccid differs so much from aroused.


----------



## WildMustang (Nov 7, 2017)

Young at Heart said:


> What a mind boggling description or blazing category. I would have to have two dramatically descriptions as flaccid differs so much from aroused.


And yet both states and all states in between are a thing of beauty!

Side note: I have always heard that the tip of a man's c*ck is the very same color as his lips...whenever I talk to a man I am attracted to, I find myself highly distracted in wondering if this is true of him.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

happy as a clam said:


> I’m not sure what pampered, preened and “oiled” is... but the trimmed part is certainly welcomed and appreciated in our bedroom... I don’t like to gag on hair during oral sex.
> 
> And also, I personally just don’t find a big hairy bush attractive on anyone, male or female.


I was referring to what the op said here. 'I will be breaking out the hair trimmers for pubic and scrotum and Vitamin E lotion to soften all the skin down there. I would have never thought that those things were so important.

The penis itself isn't hairy, and being that I have a hairy husband which I like, it doesn't bother me.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

inmyprime said:


> To be fair, the article is about a 'good looking penis', rather than what penis would 'feel good'. The second one is surely a bit more important. I don't really know many men who greet women with their penis very much; and the ones that do, don't seem to be around much, except behind the bushes.


I would like to gently disagree. Attraction and stimulation are often greatly influenced by the visual. Just as some men love women with big ones (I tend to prefer little ones, but hey...), or long legs or red hair, I see no reason why it would be unexpected that a woman would like a certain look to a man's bits. OTOH, I do think the visual often becomes too much of the selection criteria. Of course, I am on the short end of the stick there, having been told on numerous occasions over the years that a woman would not go out with me because I was either not tall enough, handsome enough, dark enough, or rugged enough looking. Oh well, at least they were condemning me for things I could do something about...wait, they weren't. Dammit, why can't a woman say "If you weren't so athletic..." because then I COULD do something...bring on the ice cream and cookies!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I definiatly have a preference as to what i like in a vigina regards to looks.


The perfect butterfly lips with a clit not to big and not too small. Trimmed but not shaved. Not too roomy and not to tight. 

With that said i wouldn't not date someone or kick them to the curb if i met someone with a less than ideal vigina .


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yag-Kosha said:


> There are penis tattoos for one. Who wouldn't love a tattoo of a cat on there? Or a race-car or even one of a famous celebrity like Caitlyn Jenner.


I'm not a fan of any tattoos, but I'd suggest a tattoo of a $100 bill. What woman wouldn't want to blow $100 bucks?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> I like a penis 6.5+ with a decent girth, circumcised with a nice mushroom head, smooth skin that's evenly colored, medium sized scrotum, and natural pubic hair.


Been peeking in my bedroom? :grin2::wink2:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> I definiatly have a preference as to what i like in a vigina regards to looks.
> 
> 
> The perfect butterfly lips with a clit not to big and not too small. Trimmed but not shaved. Not too roomy and not to tight.
> ...


Goldilocksmorn69?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know why i read this thread, the only thing I learned is that I shouldn't have eaten breakfast.
Mrs. H in reply to your question as to why men wouldn't think penis attractiveness is important. Like knees, there is no such thing as an attractive penis. So why put a tutu on a pig?


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think my penis is quite a handsome little guy. But I have a question about "average". What would the ladies that have had more than 5 partners consider average. I regard myself as average being about 6.5" and not too skinny, not too fat. All of my SO's have enjoyed it. But a woman I spent many years with told me that she had had 72 partners, and that I was well above average. She said that in her experience with all those men, Average was 4.5" to 5". She also had a couple of hung-like-a-horse guys, so she wasn't just fluffing my ego. Can any, um, well-experienced ladies give their take on "average"?


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I have made it such a part of my regimen, that even though wife would rather not look at it, I do trim and groom down there.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

toblerone said:


> I have made it such a part of my regimen, that even though wife would rather not look at it, I do trim and groom down there.


Women like surprises and gifts. Ever see the SNL "D in a box" video?


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

haha


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm curious as to why this isn't a picture thread?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

If we're talking just about the visual part of it then i would say that the most attractive ones look very strong. Big and strong.

When you see some guys naked, their penises look too small and weak even if they look like they have nice strong arms and legs. It doesn't make body look balanced. It should look like a powerful part of the body and not skinny and weak.

Then close up without looking at the rest of the body, it's arousing also to see one that's big and thick. I mean, a penis is not the most pretty thing. It's beauty is in what it stands for and its power. Veins might be ugly looking but they make it look strong to me. I think one that looks big, dark, ugly and a little "scary" is overall the most exciting to me. It sounds funny to say that "ugly" is beautiful but in this case I hope you know what i mean.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

DustyDog said:


> I would like to gently disagree. Attraction and stimulation are often greatly influenced by the visual. Just as some men love women with big ones (I tend to prefer little ones, but hey...), or long legs or red hair, I see no reason why it would be unexpected that a woman would like a certain look to a man's bits. OTOH, I do think the visual often becomes too much of the selection criteria. Of course, I am on the short end of the stick there, having been told on numerous occasions over the years that a woman would not go out with me because I was either not tall enough, handsome enough, dark enough, or rugged enough looking. Oh well, at least they were condemning me for things I could do something about...wait, they weren't. Dammit, why can't a woman say "If you weren't so athletic..." because then I COULD do something...bring on the ice cream and cookies!




I have to say I never considered a vagina on its looks! It’ll probably be one of the last things on the list for me (how it looks).. 
I have mainly been around just one vagina but to me it’s perfect and it feels perfect.
I noticed it changes a little over time (after 3 births etc) but i don’t think it made a difference to what I feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

JustTheWife said:


> If we're talking just about the visual part of it then i would say that the most attractive ones look very strong. Big and strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How do you make it dark? Keep it in the sun 30 mins a day? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I was talking to an old GF about a guy I know. I mentioned the hairs he has in his ears. She asked if he was married and if his wife was frumpy as well. I had never thought about before, but it was true. My point is that we tend to groom to the level of who we are grooming for. I think the opposite works as well.
My ex had a big hairy bush. In the summer she might shave just enough that she didn't show outside of her swim suit. During the winter I don't think she shaved at all. While I was married, I never groomed my body. Ear hair and eye brows were something that I got trimmed when I got a hair cut. Body hair- never.
Once I got divorced a woman suggested I trim my body hair. I thought why not? I did trim it back. I didn't shave, but now I keep it all rather short, but not shaven. I trim my pubic hair as well. I do think it makes you look bigger and women seem to enjoy it. Like most things in life, as we get older, we need to tend to them a little more and pubic hair is no different. I think it looks more youthful when it isn't shrouded in a gray beard.


----------



## Notself (Aug 25, 2017)

This whole concept is pretty weird. I've never heard of an actual woman, outside of maybe someone like a rock and roll groupie, who cared at all about what a penis looked like. Just the opposite, in fact. Most women I've known haven't especially liked male genitals at all - only the guys they were attached to.

It's one of the major ways young guys screw up ... by assuming women's sex drives and attraction work like a guy's. They just don't. Men are visual. They could look at breasts and pussies for days. Women, in general, just don't care about that.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Notself said:


> This whole concept is pretty weird. I've never heard of an actual woman, outside of maybe someone like a rock and roll groupie, who cared at all about what a penis looked like. Just the opposite, in fact. Most women I've known haven't especially liked male genitals at all - only the guys they were attached to.
> 
> It's one of the major ways young guys screw up ... by assuming women's sex drives and attraction work like a guy's. They just don't. Men are visual. They could look at breasts and pussies for days. Women, in general, just don't care about that.


Not true in many cases!
My wife is VERY visual! She is a 'lights on so I can see' type. She likes mirrors, and our private little XXX photo shoots! She'll walk into the bathroom when I'm showering, just to sneak a peek....although...it's not much of a sneak.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Maxwedge 413 said:


> I think my penis is quite a handsome little guy. But I have a question about "average". What would the ladies that have had more than 5 partners consider average. I regard myself as average being about 6.5" and not too skinny, not too fat. All of my SO's have enjoyed it. But a woman I spent many years with told me that she had had 72 partners, and that I was well above average. She said that in her experience with all those men, Average was 4.5" to 5". She also had a couple of hung-like-a-horse guys, so she wasn't just fluffing my ego. Can any, um, well-experienced ladies give their take on "average"?


Not a woman, but the generally accepted 'average' is ~6". "Studies" (take them with a grain of salt) tend to say 5-6".

When you're dealing with 1/2 an inch in either direction, it's pretty much unnoticeable, anyway.

I would tend to say, and I think most would agree, that 5-7" is within the average range, and probably includes 95%, or more, of men worldwide.

It's pointless to fret over 1/2 an inch, or an inch (hell, even two). It's mainly men who care about this, anyway.

In any case, anybody who has measured their own penis (which is probably 99% of us men, don't deny it!) can tell you that it will vary from day to day, or even time of day, never mind how excited you are at that time.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Ynot said:


> I was talking to an old GF about a guy I know. I mentioned the hairs he has in his ears. She asked if he was married and if his wife was frumpy as well. I had never thought about before, but it was true. My point is that we tend to groom to the level of who we are grooming for. I think the opposite works as well.
> My ex had a big hairy bush. In the summer she might shave just enough that she didn't show outside of her swim suit. During the winter I don't think she shaved at all. While I was married, I never groomed my body. Ear hair and eye brows were something that I got trimmed when I got a hair cut. Body hair- never.
> Once I got divorced a woman suggested I trim my body hair. I thought why not? I did trim it back. I didn't shave, but now I keep it all rather short, but not shaven. I trim my pubic hair as well. I do think it makes you look bigger and women seem to enjoy it. Like most things in life, as we get older, we need to tend to them a little more and pubic hair is no different. I think it looks more youthful when it isn't shrouded in a gray beard.


I never "manscaped" until my first marriage was over in my early 30's. I am a hairy guy, but not overly so. The most I did was trim back my pubic hair, mainly for esthetics.

Within the first month of being single, I started trimming and manscaping. I don't remember why I started doing this, exactly, but I never stopped.

The ironic thing is that my ex wife did not like body hair at all, whereas my current wife could care less (though she doesn't like a hairy bush).

My ex wife used to shave down there, daily, probably from her early 20's, if I recall. Current wife trims every week or so, sometimes letting it go for a bit. I do prefer trimmed, but I don't really care when push comes to shove. As long as it's kept under control, I guess. It's like a hair cut - I keep mine short, but once it starts growing in on the neck line, I take a razor to it. Same with the sideburns, and around the ears. Neat and tidy.

I'm in my early 40's, and I've been sexually active since about 1991 or so. Nobody, and I mean nobody, trimmed or shaved anything back then, except the bikini line (for women). This is a relatively recent phenomenon, it seems. I don't want to say it's a fad, but these things seem to come and go. I'm sure natural body hair (particularly on women) will come back into style again, at some point.


----------



## biwing (Feb 2, 2017)

notmyrealname4 said:


> The best looking penis is attached to a guy you're crazy about.



I agree with this whole heartily! My wife has been with a male in one of our MFM's that had only a 4 1/2" **** and she had the most number and strongest 'Os' that I've ever seen her have I'm only at 8" but still she prefers him if given a choice for being ****ed. I understand completely and am comfortable enough to say, I've given her freedom to experience him whenever ........... However, she only does him if we are in a MFM as she worries that I might get all upset about how good he is if she were to see him alone. She doesn't feel anything for him except sexually. She loves only me.


----------



## Gr155 (Jan 17, 2018)

I’ve never let anyone actually see mine...

Always turned the lights out before having intercourse.

But, on the other side of this, I’ve never seen a vagina other than in the pitch dark as well.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Gr155 said:


> I’ve never let anyone actually see mine...
> 
> Always turned the lights out before having intercourse.
> 
> But, on the other side of this, I’ve never seen a vagina other than in the pitch dark as well.


Having seen your other thread, this doesn't surprise me. It seems your whole sexual being is in the dark.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Notself said:


> This whole concept is pretty weird. I've never heard of an actual woman, outside of maybe someone like a rock and roll groupie, who cared at all about what a penis looked like. Just the opposite, in fact. Most women I've known haven't especially liked male genitals at all - only the guys they were attached to.
> 
> It's one of the major ways young guys screw up ... by assuming women's sex drives and attraction work like a guy's. They just don't. Men are visual. They could look at breasts and pussies for days. Women, in general, just don't care about that.


Nobody said it was the most important thing to us. But yes, I think most of us care. Girls do talk about what guy's penises are like. Maybe not as much as guys talk about breasts or whatever but we do talk about it. It's usually in a funny way like we laugh a lot about penises.

If i'm attracted to a guy, i wonder what his penis will be like. It's really interesting because penises are so different and you have no idea what it will be like. Some really big and strong guys have very small ones. Some skinny guys have huge ones. Some light skin guys have dark ones and the opposite. Veiny or not. YOu have no idea until he pulls it out. Big head and skinny shaft or bloated shaft adn little tiny head. And the crooked ones.

I'm not obsessed or anything but it is interesting and we do think about this stuff.


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kathie Lee Gifford sings "God Bless All The Little PeePees" softly in the background.....


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> Well first of all, some women have no preference at all and some don't even want to look at a penis. I would bet that the OP's wife has literally never seen another penis but her husband's in her entire adult life unless it was an accident. And I would also bet she doesn't really have much interest in looking at his, either, even though she enjoys sex with him. For some women, the penis is just the tab that goes in the slot, and what it looks like is irrelevant.
> 
> Then there are women like myself who love the beauty of a penis in its own right. Ones like me who love to see a gorgeous rod in porn, just for the visual thrill. And I do also extend my preferences to my sex life, not just what I like seeing in porn.
> 
> ...


This pretty much sums up my opinion. Visually a penis is not that exciting to me. Although I do prefer the look of a larger one than a smaller one. I have only been turned off by pubic hair once, and honestly I have never in my life seen so much. Clean is super important to me particularly if the man wants oral. But just in general good hygiene is important. Outside of that, I don’t care.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

It's very interesting and refreshing to hear the ladies perspectivs on this topic

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I like a pretty *****.

A blown out saggy cavern is never inviting.

Strap a board to your ass so you won't fall in would kill the moment!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Interesting article, though not overly surprising. It would be expected that women would enjoy a nice looking penis.

I have heard that many men are now into the cameltoe look, with larger outer labia and smaller, more discrete inner labia. I read that some girls are even having surgery to get that look. Seems silly to me. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

TX-SC said:


> Interesting article, though not overly surprising. It would be expected that women would enjoy a nice looking penis.
> 
> I have heard that many men are now into the cameltoe look, with larger outer labia and smaller, more discrete inner labia. I read that some girls are even having surgery to get that look. Seems silly to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I heard there’s a big outrage within the camel   communities as a result.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

The prettiest ones are of an adequate size and for gawd sakes- shave or trim it. Most I've seen look pretty much the same...with perhaps size being the surprise sometimes. 
I've seen a weird looking one in a strange video on the net.....looked like the head was a mushroom or something. Never saw anything like it since- thank goodness.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

VibrantWings said:


> The prettiest ones are of an adequate size and for gawd sakes- shave or trim it.



Ouch...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rytyjay141 (Jan 16, 2018)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

